# *θερμιδώρ/*θερμιδόρ



## zephyrous (Nov 7, 2008)

Στο Παπυράκι βλέπω μόνο τη γραφή με "ο". 
Στον Τριανταφυλλίδη και στον Μπαμπινιώτη δεν βλέπω τίποτα.
Πιο οικεία (κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο) μου φαίνεται η γραφή με "ω" (παραπέμπει σε αρχαίο λατινικό/ελληνικό όνομα, γι' αυτό μάλλον).
Από την άλλη, όμως, δεν μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω, μιας και το γαλλικό είναι Thermidor. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι Thermidaure ή κάτι τέτοιο, που να δικαιολογεί οποιαδήποτε μεταγραφή σε "ω". Τι λέτε;


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 7, 2008)

Μια δεύτερη σκέψη είναι ότι, όταν το μεταγράψαμε στα ελληνικά, ακολουθήσαμε το γένος. Δηλαδή, είπαμε "μήνας είναι, δηλαδή αρσενικό", οπότε φροντίσαμε να φανεί κάτι τέτοιο και στην κατάληξη ("ώρ").


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Πρόκειται για *μεταγραφή*, δηλ. *δεν κλίνεται*. (Υπήρξε προσπάθεια εξελληνισμού σε _Θερμαιών_ και _Θερμοδότης_.) Είχε μεταγραφεί σε _Θερμιδώρ _(έτσι στον Δρανδάκη) και πλέον απλοποιείται σε _Θερμιδόρ _(έτσι στον Πάπυρο). Όπως και ο ματαντόρ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ημερολόγιο της Γαλλικής Δημοκρατίας*

Από τη σελίδα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Republican_Calendar

The Republican calendar year began at the autumn equinox and had twelve months of 30 days each, which were given new names based on nature:

Autumn:

Vendémiaire (from Latin vindemia, "grape harvest") Starting Sept 22, 23 or 24
Brumaire (from French brume, "fog") Starting Oct 22, 23 or 24
Frimaire (From French frimas, "frost") Starting Nov 21, 22 or 23
Winter:

Nivôse (from Latin nivosus, "snowy") Starting Dec 21, 22 or 23
Pluviôse (from Latin pluvius, "rainy") Starting Jan 20, 21 or 22
Ventôse (from Latin ventosus, "windy") Starting Feb 19, 20 or 21
Spring:

Germinal (from Latin germen, "germination") Starting Mar 20 or 21
Floréal (from Latin flos, "flower") Starting Apr 20 or 21
Prairial (from French prairie, "pasture") Starting May 20 or 21
Summer:

Messidor (from Latin messis, "harvest") Starting Jun 19 or 20
Thermidor (or Fervidor) (from Greek thermon, "summer heat") Starting Jul 19 or 20
Fructidor (from Latin fructus, "fruit") Starting Aug 18 or 19

The English translations stated above are approximate, as most of the month names were new words coined from French, Latin or Greek. The endings of the names are grouped by season.

In England, people mocked the Republican Calendar by calling the months: Wheezy, Sneezy and Freezy; Slippy, Drippy and Nippy; Showery, Flowery and Bowery; Wheaty, Heaty and Sweet.


Για το –dor των θερινών μηνών διαβάζω ότι βγαίνει από το _δωρώ_, οπότε όσοι θα ήθελαν να κρατούν τα αντιδάνεια την ανάμνηση της προέλευσής τους (π.χ. καρώτο, τζύρος) θα γράψουν _Θερμιδώρ_ ή θα το κάνουν _Θερμίδωρος_.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει που, ενώ πολλοί μεταγράφουν σε _Θερμιδόρ_, ελάχιστοι μεταγράφουν σε _Θερμιντόρ_.

Βεβαίως, ο Πάπυρος, που λημματογραφεί σε _Θερμιδόρ_, έχει και _Μπρυμαίρ_. Αναπόφευκτα η άναρχη αγορά έχει πια και κάποια _Μπρυμέρ_ και _Μπριμέρ_.

Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να δω τι έχει γίνει με τους άλλους μήνες, αλλά αργότερα.


----------

